# Mss32.dll Problem



## Lordvanderbelt (Apr 1, 2002)

I have just recently got Everquest, installed it and it wouldn't let me run the program. It said something like Miles Error.. then that there was an error starting program. I have deleted Mss32.dll and reinstalled it, this didnt fix it. Also I tried reinstalling Everquest and also Windows Entirely. Plz post if you have any info.... thank you


----------



## Rick1953 (Feb 16, 2002)

Do you have the latest version of DirectX and video card drivers installed?


----------



## Lordvanderbelt (Apr 1, 2002)

I have the latest version of Direct X, but I am having trouble finding a new version of a driver for a Voodoo 3 3500. I only have windows 98 so my options are limited. If anyone know where i could get a driver for it plz post thx.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Depending on which country you're from (US or Non-US) depends on the driver.

For example, here is the US and non-US based ones and some are BETA, so watch which ones you download:

http://www.voodoofiles.com/type.asp?cat_id=0

You may need to look around. I know that on page 2 there are some Non-US ones, and page 3 some US ones, but those on 3 can be BETA.

Make sure its the correct version. If you're totally unsure, go to Control Panel | System. Device Manager. Under Display will be the full name of your video card. If you rightclick and choose Properties, and then look at the Driver tab, that will tell you the current driver version that you have.

Regards

eddie


----------



## Lordvanderbelt (Apr 1, 2002)

Ok I think I have the new driver for my video card. But I still keep getting the same error message. It now says

(Miles Error)

(The MSS DLL was not properly installed in windows)

then

(Error Starting Program)

(The MSS32.DLL file cannot start.
Check the file to determine the problem)

I have deleted that file and reinstalled it but i keep getting the same message...... ugh..... why me! 
 
plz post any info you have on this, thx


----------



## Rick1953 (Feb 16, 2002)

You can download Mss32.dll here. You're not the only one having a problem with this dll.


----------



## Lordvanderbelt (Apr 1, 2002)

I have done absolutley everything.... dont know what to do now.
I downloaded mss32.dll then extracted it into windows/system still same problem....... why me!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

You may want to run a virus scan:

http://housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/start_corp.asp

The reason?

http://help.station.sony.com/esuppo...-080020e8ab81&resource=&number=0&isExternal=0

Regards

eddie


----------



## Lordvanderbelt (Apr 1, 2002)

I have downloaded the Virus Scan.. found it and deleted it YAY! But it doesnt say what to do to fix it. Thx for the help, i could use more info though


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Did it say which virus it was? HouseCall normally removes the virus for you, but in case it didn't, we can look into that.

eddie


----------



## Lordvanderbelt (Apr 1, 2002)

Ya it said it was like a love???? something virus. It infected a bunch of windows files... I have replaced those. I cant figure out how to put MSS DLL in the aplication directory. Thats what it told me to do. On that note what is the MSS DLL?? I cant find a hidden file or anything.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Now that you have removed the LoveLetter, or LoveBug virus, have you tried uninstalling the game, restarting then installing back again?

eddie


----------



## rendra (Aug 4, 2005)

hey i have a same problem with mss too....but the error log comes like this "The procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library mss32.dll".....so...anyone .....help me


----------



## yatik31 (Dec 31, 2007)

ei!!! guys!!!.............. plzz fix the mss32.dll file... cuz [email protected] is not included in that file... where can i find mss32.dll file that has a [email protected] file palced on it.. plz help.. ASAP... PM me please... thx thx thx...:up:



YaTiK31
ASAP...


----------



## yatik31 (Dec 31, 2007)

Rick1953 said:


> You can download Mss32.dll here. You're not the only one having a problem with this dll.


its just the same... thats the same site w/c i got the same error on that mss32.dll file... plzz help me.. ASAP

YaTiK31


----------

